# Hand held cautery tool?



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Not really familiar with this and I don't need it for the tiels since they maintain their nails pretty good. My budgies do need trimming and it's a pain to do them... has anyone ever used this? http://www.theperchstore.net/hacato.html


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmm, I've never seen that before-it looks like you'd have to be extra careful holding your bird so that he doesn't move at all. I'm too nervous to do Frankie's nails or wings so I leave it to the pros to do. Plus he gets mad at them, not me for doing it!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't mind doing it. I've never paid to get wings and nails done. The budgies are pretty easy and they're good at sitting still but their nails are so tiny.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have never seen that tool before


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

this is another link with more info explaining it...http://www.birdexpressions.com/site/1320414/product/Cau


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

_The Cautery Trim Tool painlessly burns the nail tip off._

Never heard of it, but it doesn_'_t sound too bad, just as long as your budgie_'_s are good when it comes to being still and not moving, you wouldn_'_t want to burn one of them or burn the nail too far since they have such tiny nails.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

True. Knowing me I'd test it on my own nails first. I'll consider it. The procedure seems much easier then trying to fit their nail in the clipper, then checking how much you cut..etc. They are pretty good since I got them use to it -just seems like I would pretty much touch the tip and that's it. Next! ( I've got 7 budgies so that's alot of toes)


----------



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

I am not an expert, but I would not try a new "nail' or 'beak'' cutting lazer on my baby. What if unexpectadly your baby moves and off goes his toes or his nose? I am not trying to be funny,but things like that can happen, especially with any type of new lazer treatment


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

katar76 said:


> I am not an expert, but I would not try a new "nail' or 'beak'' cutting lazer on my baby. What if unexpectadly your baby moves and off goes his toes or his nose? I am not trying to be funny,but things like that can happen, especially with any type of new lazer treatment


It is not a laser, it's a metal piece that heats up, burns and seals the nail. No blood, no holding the nail, no clipping a bit at a time because you can't see the quick properly. I obviously would take extra precautions with it but it in my eyes it poses no more danger then a clipper. Just curious if anyone here uses it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it sounds like a good idea. I take ages to clip nails with clippers because i find it hard to line the clippers up right. I worry they'll fidget and put their toe in too far. In my mind it would be as easy to cut a toe as it would be to burn one.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm going to order it in a week or so and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

